# Jupiter Freedive Spearfishing 9-10-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Headed out of Jupiter Inlet on Saturday morning with our crew. We hunted on the deep ledge, reef in 70', out in the blue water on some weed lines, and on artificial structure in ~65'. Vis was great in some places and mediocre in others. We landed several mangrove snappers, a mutton snapper and a few rainbow runners. I had a shot at a kingfish and a nice cubera but missed, oh well. Got some footage of some monster Goliath Groupers along the way. Here is the video:

http://vimeo.com/28904432


----------



## boatsenough (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Where is this spot?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Great video! Keep em coming. Wish i could dive.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

great pics thanks


----------

